# Cadet xt3



## BryanB (Jun 23, 2019)

One year old xt3 with slipping transmission, now strep slope, was assured this tractor could handle it, any thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't really help you, but I've read a few reviews. They apparently aren't the tractors that they used to be.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

How strep is the slope? What tires do you have, ag or turf? How do you know the transmission is slipping? Are you running the engine at full throttle? Have you checked the trans fluid level? How fast does the tractor travel on the level? Maybe the linkage needs adjusting. I've seen a bushing come out of place on the pedal shaft, then it doesn't move the trans linkage properly when you push the pedal.


----------



## guyina4x4 (Nov 16, 2017)

It has a 3 year warranty
I'd start at the dealer


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Any resolution on this Bryan?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

let the dealer fix it. If it goes out again, let them fix it again, then sell it.


----------

